# ICD-9 Code for Dental Abx



## dballard2004 (Sep 10, 2009)

How would you code for a patient that only came in for a RX for prophylactic abx for dental cleaning?  Thanks.


----------



## dclark7 (Sep 10, 2009)

I would code the chronic condition that requires the antibiotics.  Most of the patients we have (cardiology office) that require dental prophylaxis have chronic heart conditions or some other chronic condition.

Doreen, CPC


----------



## dballard2004 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks.  That is actualy the direction I was going with this, but I just needed some reassurance.


----------



## kevbshields (Sep 10, 2009)

If the antibiotics are for prophylaxis, then why would there be a diagnosis?  Prophylaxis indicates that no disease is present; that administration is preventive in nature.

Perhaps V07.8 and a Primary.


----------

